# Activia was a hoax.



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

They are being sued and have to pay millions for false advertisement.Google it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well "hoax" may not be the word I would use ... More like it settled a lawsuit that stated that some of their claims were not accurate.Here is the Info on the settled lawsuit:http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Dannon+Settl...it-a01612001428


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

The bacteria that is present in teh yogurt is a fact. however the things that they where saying teh bacteria could either help or cure where a little over optimistic to say teh least based on teh numbers that are active in each pot and teh types of complaints that teh bacteria in activa generally target. it wasnt a hoax, more of a very large oversight in the accuracy of their claims. But it does contain bacteria that MAY benifit your gut in one way or another on a reasonably small scale. cheersIan


----------

